

Why do you use MailGun, SendGrid etc. over AWS SES? - RudySF

It seems as though AWS has the best pricing, what are the benefits to the other email delivery services over AWS?
======
xauronx
SendGrid automatically adds click tracking and opened email statistics. Also,
god forbid you actually try to use the Amazon SDK for PHP. Two days I'll never
get back. Additionally, I was unable to get Amazon to verify my domain so that
I could even send emails through their SMTP server.

------
nirvdrum
I don't think SES originally supported SMTP, which meant it was harder to use
and I couldn't relay through a local Postfix server. I think they fixed that,
but I had already chosen SendGrid by then and I've been pretty happy with the
choice.

------
MattBearman
I use mailgun partly because of recommendations from other HNers, and partly
because currently my usage puts me in their free tier, which SES doesn't have.

